# RDTA Life : Orcish RDTA & LOL



## Chukin'Vape (26/9/16)

Soooo yeah, swore by RTA's - thought dripper or dripper tanks were a load of bollocks'es. I wanted a bigger "tank" - so decided to get a RX2/3, as my cuboid looks kak with a 24+ mm Tank fitted.

On my way to Secunda for the weekend - #Friday - I convinced myself on the way there - that I shall dip into the dark work world of RDA's, and settle the debate once and for all. I knew of a shop in Secunda (Believe it or not they have a bloody wicked lil vape shop there = Loco Vapes).

Sooooooooo busted in there as soon as I arrived for that RDA, started looking at the AVO24 - sick AF, but it was a bit too post modern civilized for a bogan mash-head like me, also the build deck wouldn't support exotic heavy wire builds - so I asked them to show me the Limitless RDTA - this was more me, but yeah that chuff cap - so close to the coils (fok dit bra ).

The oke helping me (Hendrik) could see I wasnt finding that RD(T)A from the more common favourites on offer.

But then ............. he said wait, "HOLD UP" - and he scratched out this RDTA / RDA called an Orcish from god knows where. He started explaining.

3.5m Post Holes
RDA / RDTA Conversion option
Swop Tanks (Juice) without loosing the juice

and I was pretty much sold. Guys seriously go check this RDA out, I have vaped on the twisted messes RDA, and the Limitless RDTA - and they just dont compare. This draw is smooth, and I can do about 6.5ml when I dunk some juice in the RDA well also. But the flavour and dense vapour is something else.



Took a risk, and it worked out - what I learnt, dont always follow the leading trends on Youtube. There are so many devices we dont hear of, and they are Cool AF.

Thanks Loco Vape






Wish I could let you guys try this thing!!




I currently have a Dual Parallel Clapton 6 wraps - 0.23 ohm, she took it smilling!

I found myself tipping my Lipton Ice tea upside down yesterday before I drank it - HAHAHAHA. Seriously - 2 days, and I have formed a new habbit.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/9/16)

Shot...will have alook at this...was also recommended to me by VK but we dont know these brands cos we bombarded with brand names

But damn that shop looks lekker....need to stop there next time Im going to Emerlo to check out the in laws


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/9/16)

Can it run in single coil?


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/9/16)

@Kalashnikov ...maybe not if their is no silicone block included


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Can it run in single coil?



There is no blocker - however, you can close the airflow off completely on one side - which technically is then single coil mode. Those juice ports would need to be plugged in RDTA mode, but in RDA mode - you dont need to plug it, as it would feed juice from the juice-well. So yeah, it would support single coil mode id say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Shot...will have alook at this...was also recommended to me by VK but we dont know these brands cos we bombarded with brand names
> 
> But damn that shop looks lekker....need to stop there next time Im going to Emerlo to check out the in laws



Yah bro, give them a swirl when you drive through. You wont go wrong with this RD(T)A, its also way cheaper than some of the "hype" products - right now. I also got two of the swop out tank sections - so I can carry an extra 10ml + -, and swop out the juices as I please.


----------



## KZOR (26/9/16)

Looks interesting.
Price if i may ask?


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/9/16)

KZOR said:


> Looks interesting.
> Price if i may ask?


jhb retailer has it at r550


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/9/16)

KZOR said:


> Looks interesting.
> Price if i may ask?


I paid R500 for the RDTA kit, that included the below + extra o-rings, screws, ellenkey + extra glass + 510 drip tip adapter. 



The tank sections below were an extra R70 each I think, but the owner actually chucked those in my bag for mahalla - so I dont really know exactly what their price were. But I think between R50 - R70

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> jhb retailer has it at r550






Yup it looks like VK has it for R550, totally worth it.


----------



## Clouder (27/7/17)

I bought one of these tanks Yesterday from VapeKing.

Dang... I'm very impressed by it! The build quality is excellent and the vapor production is insane! Flavor is very very good!

I've never seen a better tank for 300 bucks. Honestly.


----------



## NielJoubert (27/7/17)

Clouder said:


> I bought one of these tanks Yesterday from VapeKing.
> 
> Dang... I'm very impressed by it! The build quality is excellent and the vapor production is insane! Flavor is very very good!
> 
> I've never seen a better tank for 300 bucks. Honestly.



https://www.vapeking.co.za/icloudcig-orchish-rdta-and-rda.html R300 like @Clouder mentioned. Tempting...


----------



## Cornelius (31/7/20)

Do any of you guys still have this? I will buy all of them of you


----------

